# Explain your mood in smilies!



## Becca (May 18, 2009)

Here's my current mood:

:yuck(I have a sore throat)

:inloveListening to MJ)

:hugTalking to my friends)

inkbouceHyper as normal)



Your turn.....



____________________________----


----------



## Poppyflower (May 20, 2009)

Hung up on mom jokingly
:grumpy: have allergy problems
:disgust: mad my friends aren't on like they sadi they would be


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 20, 2009)

:bed: - Exhausted. Been trying to fix my sleep schedule. I am not a day person. But everyone around me is, so I have to assimilate.






:nerves1 anic:- Worried, about Bayou's upcoming neutering.





:cry4:- Weepy. Heh, I cry all the time about everything. I also just watched Australia (GREAT movie, btw.) Also, my allergies are killing me! :yuck





:sofa: - Antisocial, because... Well, I'm always pretty antisocial. Except on the internet. I loves the internet.:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

Don't worry, Be Happy. :biggrin:


----------



## TexasMari (May 21, 2009)

:hugsquish: I miss my hubby and can't wait to see him for lunch.

:time: cause I'm waiting for my daughter to wake up so I can give her a bath


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 21, 2009)

:cry2Weepy, because I had my last ever lesson at school today, and as of tomorrow (after ouryear 13brunch and leavers ball) I will have officially left school - forever!

School is the best time ever. I don't want to leave!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 21, 2009)

:bed: tired cause the baby got up at 3:30 this morning and i am such a light sleeper anyway so i hear everything all night long. I need to go lay on the couch and take a nap, but that is impossible with three kids


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

inkbouce: extremely happy 
:inlove: my bunny is so cute
:roflmao: watched funny youtube video
:clapping: figured out how to share files between computers
et: what my bun wants all night
:duel fighting with bunny cuz he wont stop chewing my papers or get off of my bed when he has his own


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sad cause I don't have a life or friends. I have depression. 



:bed: Tired cause it's getting late.



:inlove: Love my kids and animals.


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

:inlove: watching mj

:disgust: don't want to go back to school

:bambiandthumper waiting for someone to come online

:dunno bored


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

ssd: at life

:bawl: same again

:clown smiling on the outside

:shhhh: reading book on mentalism

:time: for my brother to give me the camera so i can show my rabbits faces


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 24, 2009)

:biggrin2: cuz it's my birthday tomorrow

:run: cuz I've just finished my excersises for today

arty: cuz I'm excited about my birthdya tomorrow LOL

:bed: cuz I was woken up at god knows what time by the postman this morning!

:bunny18 cuz I love my bunnies lol!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 24, 2009)

cause I don't really know why! Haha. 

:nope:Cuz I don't want school to start! 

:sunshine:Cuz the weather is really nice here today! 

inkbouce:Cause I want to go train Magic! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

ssd: cuz a sertain grey bunny pulled off my ESC key
:bed: It's 2 am and i'm still awake and should really be tired. I have to work tomorrow

:tears2::rainbow: missing my 2 bridge bunnies.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 25, 2009)

:biggrin2: :dude::bunnydance::balloons:arty::woohoo cuz it's my birthday today!!!!!!!!
:yes::yahoo: cuz my present was a xbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 30, 2009)

:bed: Very lazy. I slept until 8pm. It's 10pm now and I want to go back to bed.


:twitch: Kind of guilty/anxious cause I should be doing school work.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 4, 2010)

:grumpy: because Oreo(bunny) went pee all over me!!

:biggrin2: because theres a 60% chance Im getting a new bunny!

:sad: because I dont know what is going to happen tonight at the vets(Jenni's sneezing!)


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

:grumpy:because im getting sick.
:embarrassedshy-not embarassed) because I have to call about the fosters today.
:tantrum:Mad because Peter is still sleeping.

:zoro:Im always feeling a bit like Zorro.not sure how normal that is..

:crashMYCOMPUTERISNOTWORKINGRIGHT--grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 20, 2010)

:yes:Because I'm going shopping with my Mom today.

:eats:I'm very hungry for some reason.

:vomit::yuckI need to clean Butter's vents today.

:run:I'm in the mood to go for a run/jog.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 22, 2010)

:X Have to Clean the House Today

:rabbithop:dutch Have to Feed my buns

:censored2:ullhair: Husband being Lazy and dont want to help, Playing the Wii instead.. GRRR


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 22, 2010)

:dude: as tonight is drinkies night lol
:bunnydance: gonna be doing some partying
 in a good mood anyways
:embarrassed: left a muddy trail on carpet whilst cleaning buns and struggled to hide it!
:crash my computer won't stop going wrong!!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 25, 2010)

:bed::zzzzzI'm really tired, and need sleep!

:tantrum::soapbox:censored2:I'm angry about my dog going potty in my room, on my new jeans!



:wave:Bye RO! I'm going to bed.

G'night.


----------



## wordstoasong (Mar 10, 2010)

:inlove: thinking about my guy.
 sad about Starlight hurting himself
:X mad at a few things in my life

Does that make me confused? lol That's alot of moods lol


----------



## iluvbunnies (Apr 8, 2010)

:grumpy: no friends on oovoo


----------



## Spottedgirl77 (May 5, 2010)

:rant: because i forgot to put mascara on this morning 
arty0002: 2 weeks till gradation 
:bigtears: sad we was not man enough to tell it my face 
:rofl:cant wait to get home and see my boys!


----------



## Jessyka (May 5, 2010)

:bed:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 5, 2010)

sick





sick





sick


----------



## Myia09 (May 5, 2010)

ray: Praying for money to buy 3 leopard geckos
leaseplease:Begging boyfriend for said geckos
:duelFighting off people who don't seem to get it
:juggle Juggling staying home with my animals and going to Peoria (long drive) so James can be with his family and friends

:bunnieskiss And lovin my bunnies


----------



## cheryl (May 5, 2010)




----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 7, 2010)

:woohooBecause going to amusment park with my whole family next week and going on the scariest ride!!

:bed:Tired, up all night taking care of my 13 fish and Snowflake.

:scared:Scared cause last night I just watched a really scary movie!:scared:


----------



## Jaded (Sep 17, 2010)

inkbouce:HYPER i just drunk lots of coke:weee:inkelepht:


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

:caffeine: - What im doing right now..
:yuck: I'm sick
:imsick: still sick

I feel like :censored2:


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

:hugsquish: i love my pets! :heartbeat:
inkbouce: hyper :weee:
hone: waiting for my buddy to call :hello
:yes: i am happy i got the WHOLE back yard bunny+ guinea pig proofed for my pets :jumpforjoy:
weather is nice:sunshine:


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 12, 2010)

-_-


----------

